# 2013 Specialized DEMO 8 Carbon OR 2012 Trek Session 9.9?



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey guys. I wanted to get your opinion on these 2 bikes. I currently ride a 2011 DEMO 8. Owned it for close to 3 years and was never able to get it too feel awesome. The bike just feels dead. It's slack and low, but the suspension platform has no feel. It feels very point and shoot. I can't get any feedback from the rear. The Boxxer also isn't very plush compared to many other bikes I've ridden. It has a Boxxer WC and FOX RC4. At this point I think I'm going to sell it to a friend and pick up another rig. I do love the way this bike looks though. Best looking DH bike out now.

I've heard great thing about the Session 9.9. With it being more lively, less racy and overall a more neutral and fun bike to ride. I've heard similar things about the Session 88. Probably because of the higher BB and not as slack geometry. Getting a demo ride on any of these bikes is not easy.

*Anyone on here ride both? Any recommendation or feedback? I've narrowed my options down to an overstock 2012 Trek Session 9.9 for a pretty sweet deal and selling the DEMO as a complete, or picking up a Carbon DEMO with CCDB + FOX 40 and building it up. The Carbon DEMO's has no clearance issue with 40's. I do kind of wait to target a lighter DH bike. *

I've heard the newer DEMO's with the CCDB has a slightly custom tune from Specialized and is suppose to make the bike feel more progressive and fun overall. *Are the new DEMO's with CCDB much better?*

Appreciate any feedback from more experienced people on this forum. I live in the Pacific Northwest.

Cheers!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I dont have a carbon demo 8 and i wouldnt buy one either but i do have a 2013 Demo 8 with a CCDB coil on it . I didnt even ride it with the Fox shock , but the rear doesnt feel dead to me at all , it actually feels great and tracks very good . I love that its low and slack  Im ditching my Boxxer RC on it and have a Dorado on the way .

Both bikes you have listed are more then enough bike and im sure would be great on whatever you pick .Goodluck .


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

aedubber said:


> I dont have a carbon demo 8 and i wouldnt buy one either but i do have a 2013 Demo 8 with a CCDB coil on it . I didnt even ride it with the Fox shock , but the rear doesnt feel dead to me at all , it actually feels great and tracks very good . I love that its low and slack  Im ditching my Boxxer RC on it and have a Dorado on the way .
> 
> Both bikes you have listed are more then enough bike and im sure would be great on whatever you pick .Goodluck .


Why wouldn't you get the carbon? Primarily price? Yeah, it must be the rear shock. That is totally an option I listed above. Buy a frame with CCDB and ditch the Boxxer.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

michaeldorian said:


> Why wouldn't you get the carbon? Primarily price? Yeah, it must be the rear shock. That is totally an option I listed above. Buy a frame with CCDB and ditch the Boxxer.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


I dont think the price justifies the savings i guess .. Also , not a fan of the 135mm rear , XO brakes , or the BoXXer Fork either . Its a sick frame dont get me wrong but i just could never ride a carbon frame thats all .


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

I would go Enduro Expert EVO so you can match your riding bud Dave!


----------

